# Wii U ranking jumps over 875% on Amazon UK after Xbox One announcement



## Some1CP (May 24, 2013)

> The system was at #390 before the conference, but now has shot up to #40 due to Microsoft’s glorified TV box.


 


> http://playeressence.com/amazon-uk-...-by-875-following-microsofts-xbox-one-reveal/


 

Wow...

I mean








Check for yourself


----------



## kehkou (May 24, 2013)

Lets hope the devs turn heads and jump on Wii u.

EDIT: Thanx.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 24, 2013)

875% of 0 is still 0.


----------



## Costello (May 24, 2013)

so, this website (player essence.com) assumes that the sales have increased by 875% just based on the fact that the console moved up in ranks on amazon?
1) do they have actual sales figures?
2) do they know for sure that Amazon's ranking isn't rigged by amazon themselves ? (like app store rankings, etc.)
This smells fishy at best. I'm not posting this on our home page. I do believe in an increase but ... this much?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 24, 2013)

soulx said:


> 875% of 0 is still 0.


 

I thought 875% of 0 was negative eleventeen


----------



## yuyuyup (May 24, 2013)

I bought one that night, but the Target price drop was the reason; xbox one didn't really influence my decision BUT it did justify it


----------



## Rizsparky (May 24, 2013)

My guess is that people were waiting on the Xbox reveal before they committed to a new console, once they witnessed the abysmal mess they bought the most favorable console.


----------



## hhs (May 24, 2013)

I guess they sold 8 consoles then?


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 24, 2013)

Wii U is still d00m3d


----------



## sjones900 (May 24, 2013)

I do find it notable to mention that those numbers are for the UK only.

Here's US:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/videogames/ref=zg_bs_tab_t_bsms#1 

Wii U is not even on the board.


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2013)

I don't know, guys, this looks legit... well, if you squint first. And turn around. And dive headfirst into the nearest sandpit.


----------



## Jamstruth (May 24, 2013)

It's barely been a day. This means JACK SHIT!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 24, 2013)

It's quite sad if you're celebrating #40 on the charts.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's quite sad if you're celebrating #40 on the charts.


Well, if you came from 390 to 40 it's actually quite significant.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 24, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well, if you came from 390 to 40 it's actually quite significant.


 
It's still rather shit.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 24, 2013)

People aren't going for the shit Microsoft is offering and it's poorly thought out rules on used games and internet requirements, the Xbox One is a doorstop to a gamer.  I'm glad, the industry will do better without Microsoft.


----------



## BORTZ (May 24, 2013)

I have trouble believing this news. Im not sure why, but I just do.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 24, 2013)

I expect this number to rise even more come E3...


----------



## BORTZ (May 24, 2013)

I mean do things ever work that way? 

"Well, i'll buy a WiiU if the Nextbox suxxx"
/Xbox one reveal
"Well I'm buying a WiiU now" -in unison with enough others to make the WiiU sales numbers "jump 875%"


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 24, 2013)

TheCasketMan said:


> Wii U is still d00m3d


not as d00m3d as the VCR box


----------



## Costello (May 24, 2013)

enough with the off topic posts

--I'm removing all your shit irrelevant posts--


----------



## kehkou (May 24, 2013)

...

On Topic: We'll have to wait for the official sales figures before we light the signal flares.



Costello said:


> enough with the off topic posts


Best not to piss off a lion.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 24, 2013)

875%? Why not 875032%???


----------



## dgwillia (May 24, 2013)

If this is true, its hilarious. If not, still hilarious.

Either way, that announcement was pure concentrated failure. There was no incentive to want to buy the thing, just fees and fees, requirements, and proprietary expenses


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 24, 2013)

I expect the Wii U to pick up even more sales with more games, a price drop, and the announced price of the home entertainment systems. They will be slightly pricey going by the ammount of gear they are packing.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 24, 2013)

sjones900 said:


> I do find it notable to mention that those numbers are for the UK only.
> 
> Here's US:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/videogames/ref=zg_bs_tab_t_bsms#1
> ...


 


The problem is that Amazon in the US doesn't sell the Wii U....


----------



## kehkou (May 24, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-Wii-...XH64/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369364019&sr=8-1


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 24, 2013)

Amazon itself doesn't sell Wii U's but other stores that go through Amazon can. I think that's the deal with all Nintendo products for Amazon.


----------



## Ergo (May 24, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Amazon itself doesn't sell Wii U's but other stores that go through Amazon can. I think that's the deal with all Nintendo products for Amazon.



It is for hardware--they do sell the games directly, tho.


----------



## The Milkman (May 24, 2013)

WHAT?! WWWHHHHAAATTT!?!? I dont understand! I just dont understand!


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 24, 2013)

Ergo said:


> It is for hardware--they do sell the games directly, tho.


 
But we are talking about the Sales of the Wii U not of the games


----------



## Ergo (May 24, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> But we are talking about the Sales of the Wii U not of the games



Well yes, but when you say "Nintendo products", that generally covers all of them, so I'm just clarifying, Internet.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (May 24, 2013)

Ergo said:


> Well yes, but when you say "Nintendo products", that generally covers all of them, so I'm just clarifying, Internet.


 

I never said Nintendo Products I said Wii U?


----------



## Ergo (May 24, 2013)

LegendAssassinF said:


> I never said Nintendo Products I said Wii U?


 
Err, yes, I know. You interjected into a quote i was responding (or rather clarifying) from someone else.The usage of "you" was the 'royal' you.

Why am I even explaining this...


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (May 24, 2013)

hhs said:


> I guess they sold 8 consoles then?


8.75 to be exact. The "0.75" is due to the people that take certain items out of the box, call up Customer Support saying that the item was missing, then get a 'replacement' for the 'missing item'. (a.k.a. 90% of all customers)


----------



## Chary (May 24, 2013)

Time to jump to the "Xbawks is doooooomed!!!1!" bandwagon.


----------



## Qtis (May 24, 2013)

Meh. This "news" is sketchy at best. If this is the way console sales should be counted, I'd imagine the lists being quite a bit different. Sales should be looked at a country level (US/JP) or region level (EU, S-America, etc), not at a store level. Regardless of the store being Amazon.


----------



## Walker D (May 24, 2013)

Even if the reasons for this are not that clear, or how much this sales wave will spread and endure, it's certainly good news for Nintendo 

And that op GIF   ...damn! it's perfect


----------



## AaronZ (May 24, 2013)

No surprise, I hope both PS4 and Wii U beat the XBO, unless Sony does the same DRM then I hope Wii U destroys both but that's unlikely unless their Sega deal also includes Shenmue III around PS4/XBO launch, that would totally throw a spanner in the works.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 24, 2013)

Chary said:


> Time to jump to the "Xbawks is doooooomed!!!1!" bandwagon.


 

Too late 

My how the tables have turned


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> My how the tables have turned


 

Is it really a "tables have turned" situation? People have been pretty down on the next Xbox for months now. Remember the always online rumors? Adam Orth?

The only difference is that we're not relying entirely on speculation anymore.


----------



## tropireno (May 24, 2013)

Hey look, the Xbox sucks!  Better go buy a shitty Wii U!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 24, 2013)

tropireno said:


> Hey look, the Xbox sucks! Better go buy a shitty Wii U!


 

That was the most thought-out comment all day!


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (May 24, 2013)

Sometimes I feel that everybody on the Temp with any notoriety loathes, not hates the Wii U.  Insert unoriginal joke about having NO GAEMZ here and watch your likes surge.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 24, 2013)

is it me or does every new console announcement such an effect to other consoles.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 24, 2013)

wait a minute how come the sales haven't jumped by










the_randomizer said:


> Too late
> 
> My how the tables have turned


revenge is sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## ForteGospel (May 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Is it really a "tables have turned" situation? People have been pretty down on the next Xbox for months now. Remember the always online rumors? Adam Orth?
> 
> The only difference is that we're not relying entirely on speculation anymore.


You forgot that most of the casuals don't even search for information but the disappointannouncement was everywhere, and when I talk about the casuals I mean the sports gamer.


----------



## TackyPie (May 24, 2013)

Now all they need to do now is come out with Mario Kart U and Super Smash Bros U and they might see a better %.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 24, 2013)

Love the ambiguous title on this one.

Let's rephrase that:

_"Wii U's place in a ranking (on Amazon) jumps by 875% (meaning from abyssmal #390 to poor #40) after XBox One announcement"_

This in no way represents global sales.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 24, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> is it me or does every new console announcement such an effect to other consoles.


IIRC people were saying that Nintendo's stocks dropped after the announcement of the Wii U
but I don't remember hearing anything about Sony or M$ increasing their sales


----------



## slingblade1170 (May 25, 2013)

It doesn't matter how the Wii U is selling, Nintendo are doing fine. Nintendo, just like countless other companies have been in a slump before and they will recover and will be there again in the future. I just don't see how people can say the Wii U sucks, I bought one and its a great system. The gamepad feels nice and the screen looks amazing, the pro controller is just a dreamcast/xbox rip off but I love it and glad it is! There aren't many great games on the system yet but by this time next year there will be plenty. If you go look at some old forums on different websites you will see that the Wii & 3DS had similar troubles one way or another and they eventually sold more than the competition. Nintendo is just gaining this reputation that gamers love to hate them, all because their hardware is inferior to MS or Sony but without Nintendo we are stuck playing CoD/Halo and their many fps clones. Sony, MS & Nintendo can all co exist like they have for the past 13 years.


----------



## pwsincd (May 25, 2013)

I bought 875 WiiU's two days ago  anyone want 1


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> It doesn't matter how the Wii U is selling, Nintendo are doing fine. Nintendo, just like countless other companies have been in a slump before and they will recover and will be there again in the future. I just don't see how people can say the Wii U sucks, I bought one and its a great system. The gamepad feels nice and the screen looks amazing, the pro controller is just a dreamcast/xbox rip off but I love it and glad it is! There aren't many great games on the system yet but by this time next year there will be plenty. If you go look at some old forums on different websites you will see that the Wii & 3DS had similar troubles one way or another and they eventually sold more than the competition. Nintendo is just gaining this reputation that gamers love to hate them, all because their hardware is inferior to MS or Sony but without Nintendo we are stuck playing CoD/Halo and their many fps clones. Sony, MS & Nintendo can all co exist like they have for the past 13 years.


 
A) People say the system sucks because it has no goddamn games and it has some poor design choices. I think honestly the Wii U Pad really hurts the system. Sure, it has the opportunity to present some interesting ideas but in the end it's a hurdle for third party developers to be forced into doing more than a simple port to the system. Instead they now have to go make all these stupid Gamepad features. Also the assurance of "Look there'll be great games soon!" when they all end up being Nintendo games doesn't cut it. I realized that buying a Nintendo system for Nintendo games was a bad idea. I did it for the Wii and that ended up almost being completely useless after I got a Xbox 360 (and now a PS3). It ends up becoming a Smash Bros. machine.

B) If you say "All Sony/MS consoles do is play CoD/Halo/FPS games" you should probably stop talking because your knowledge of video games is about equal to that of an Amish toddler.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A) People say the system sucks because it has no goddamn games and it has some poor design choices. I think honestly the Wii U Pad really hurts the system. Sure, it has the opportunity to present some interesting ideas but in the end it's a hurdle for third party developers to be forced into doing more than a simple port to the system. Instead they now have to go make all these stupid Gamepad features. Also the assurance of "Look there'll be great games soon!" when they all end up being Nintendo games doesn't cut it. I realized that buying a Nintendo system for Nintendo games was a bad idea. I did it for the Wii and that ended up almost being completely useless after I got a Xbox 360 (and now a PS3). It ends up becoming a Smash Bros. machine.


 No developer is forced to make use of the Gamepad. You know, there are two other controls available, Wiimote+Nunchuck and Wii U Controller Pro.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> No developer is forced to make use of the Gamepad. You know, there are two other controls available, Wiimote+Nunchuck and Wii U Controller Pro.


 

They say that but they basically are. Every Wii U console comes with a GamePad. Not every owner has a Pro controller or Wiimote + Nunchuck. So if you want to reach the broadest possible audience you'll need to develop for the GamePad. If you make Call of Duty and expect everyone to buy a Pro controller because developing for the GamePad is just a useless bunch of resources then people aren't going out of their way to buy another controller and the game itself.

The same issue was with the Wii. You didn't HAVE to develop for the Wiimote and motion controls, there was the Gamecube controller and Classic Controller, but you basically had to because everyone had one.


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> They say that but they basically are. Every Wii U console comes with a GamePad. Not every owner has a Pro controller or Wiimote + Nunchuck. So if you want to reach the broadest possible audience you'll need to develop for the GamePad. If you make Call of Duty and expect everyone to buy a Pro controller because developing for the GamePad is just a useless bunch of resources then people aren't going out of their way to buy another controller and the game itself.
> 
> The same issue was with the Wii. You didn't HAVE to develop for the Wiimote and motion controls, there was the Gamecube controller and Classic Controller, but you basically had to because everyone had one.


You can use the Gamepad just as a normal controller though. Nobody is forced to make use of those fancy Gamepad features.


----------



## slingblade1170 (May 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A) People say the system sucks because it has no goddamn games and it has some poor design choices. I think honestly the Wii U Pad really hurts the system. Sure, it has the opportunity to present some interesting ideas but in the end it's a hurdle for third party developers to be forced into doing more than a simple port to the system. Instead they now have to go make all these stupid Gamepad features. Also the assurance of "Look there'll be great games soon!" when they all end up being Nintendo games doesn't cut it. I realized that buying a Nintendo system for Nintendo games was a bad idea. I did it for the Wii and that ended up almost being completely useless after I got a Xbox 360 (and now a PS3). It ends up becoming a Smash Bros. machine.
> 
> B) If you say "All Sony/MS consoles do is play CoD/Halo/FPS games" you should probably stop talking because your knowledge of video games is about equal to that of an Amish toddler.


Lol, I bet you like being a reporter on temp, because everytime someone posts something that goes against the majority of most users I notice you troll them. I know what I'm talking about with video games, as a collector I love almost all kinds of games and systems. I do agree with the gamepad statement you made, I think Nintendo should of had a traditional controller and use the gamepad as an addon that way lazy ass developers will actually make games instead of avoiding the Wii U altogether because they don't want to implement the gamepad's features.

Anyways, I shouldn't have replied to to this message because now all I will receive is another smart ass reply.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> Lol, I bet you like being a reporter on temp, because everytime someone posts something that goes against the majority of most users I notice you troll them.


 
Don't see the correlation there at all.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 25, 2013)

Off topic: I don't really see the issue of the gamepad being all that hard to program for, it's not like your making an entire game on the thing. Mountain out of a mole hill? 

On the actual topic, this number is out of date now. The Wii-U is no longer at #40 it's at #4 possibly #3 now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Off topic: I don't really see the issue of the gamepad being all that hard to program for, it's not like your making an entire game on the thing. Mountain out of a mole hill?
> 
> On the actual topic, this number is out of date now. The Wii-U is no longer at #40 it's at #4 possibly #3 now.


 

Still it involves hiring more people to go develop all this interface for it compared to just paying people to port a game between the Xbox, Playstation, and PC. It's an unnecessary hurdle that costs more money. In the end if you have to spend more money on a Wii U port that'll sell less than every other ported version, why even bother?


----------



## KingVamp (May 25, 2013)

Because shifting the inventory and map to the touchscreen for easier access and adding off TV play, not wanting to do anything else, is so hard to do, that they need to hire more people.


And I like how you defend the strong focus on media and yet it's all doom and gloom when something is design to focus on gaming.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 25, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Still it involves hiring more people to go develop all this interface for it compared to just paying people to port a game between the Xbox, Playstation, and PC. It's an unnecessary hurdle that costs more money. In the end if you have to spend more money on a Wii U port that'll sell less than every other ported version, why even bother?


 

Hard to say it will sell less at this point in time isn't it? So far looks like it has several million consoles sold and the competition has zero so far as they haven't even launched.

Besides it's all equal, the Xbox One and PS4 both feature things that will have to be programmed for. As you say an added expense and at this point in time you can't say it will sell any less or any more than a Wii-U version of the game.  

I suspect things are going to just like the 3DS all over again, slow start, more games, price drop, booming sales. Looks like that's Nintendo's marketing plan for the Wii-U. While not original it did seem to work out pretty well for the 3DS.


----------



## Terenigma (May 25, 2013)

I still think the Wii-u is an awful console, the whole idea of it is just downright silly and the controller is ridiculous, I think it jumped because of the price drop they recently announced. Like the article says the PS4 had the best looking features imo and unless more bad news is announced (or the price is huge) then I'm pretty sure its going to completely dominate the next-gen war.

What did Xbox one actually do that was good in the presentation and the Q&A that followed? Didn't they 1) piss off all used-game shops 2)Piss over pretty much all digibox makers 3) insult us into thinking we need a console that plays tv on our tv as a replacement for our tv 4) Basically confirm we need to be online to play their console 5) Make us already start thinking bout buying extra storage for the 6) games that have to be installed on the console on the 7) console that looks like a brick suitcase.

Unless Sony reveal some ridiculous underhanded money-making scheme then I think the next gen will be PS4 >>>>>>>>Wii-u>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Xbox One


----------



## Gahars (May 25, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> Lol, I bet you like being a reporter on temp, because everytime someone posts something that goes against the majority of most users I notice you troll them.


 

Civil disagreement is what counts for trolling now? Oh dear, Guild is le trickiest of le tricksters.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 25, 2013)

Honestly, I could see the WiiU getting a few bonus sales after the announcement, after seeing what the X1 would be offering.


----------



## slingblade1170 (May 25, 2013)

Still not sure why the gamepad is an issue with so many people, before its over you will see Sony release a controller with some sort of touchscreen and MS will make smartglass a primary way to play some games. Honestly, I think MS will win this gen that is approaching but it doesn't mean they won't see how two screens can benefit a game. If Nintendo would of change the stupid name of the Wii U and marketed a bit better these poor sales wouldn't have happened. Besides the name being stupid, Nintendo also made a huge mistake thinking that it would sell from that name alone and that should never be the strategy, you gotta market a product to its max. 

As time goes on, Nintendo will reverse their mistakes to selling their consoles like crazy along with the PS4 & XboxONE. In my opinion, Nintendo's approach could be a big win. Like the Wii the Wii U is more than likely going to be quite a bit cheaper than MS & Sony and sooner release should see Nintendo to a sooner price cut. There are going to be people by the thousands that will just buy a Wii U because it will be the cheapest, then you got the tablet addicts that THINK they will be buying some sort of ipad console, not to mention that Nintendo still appeals to children than the others which means they will want it. Its just gotta be marketed correctly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 25, 2013)

slingblade1170 said:


> Still not sure why the gamepad is an issue with so many people, before its over you will see Sony release a controller with some sort of touchscreen and MS will make smartglass a primary way to play some games. Honestly, I think MS will win this gen that is approaching but it doesn't mean they won't see how two screens can benefit a game. If Nintendo would of change the stupid name of the Wii U and marketed a bit better these poor sales wouldn't have happened. Besides the name being stupid, Nintendo also made a huge mistake thinking that it would sell from that name alone and that should never be the strategy, you gotta market a product to its max.
> 
> As time goes on, Nintendo will reverse their mistakes to selling their consoles like crazy along with the PS4 & XboxONE. In my opinion, Nintendo's approach could be a big win. Like the Wii the Wii U is more than likely going to be quite a bit cheaper than MS & Sony and sooner release should see Nintendo to a sooner price cut. There are going to be people by the thousands that will just buy a Wii U because it will be the cheapest, then you got the tablet addicts that THINK they will be buying some sort of ipad console, not to mention that Nintendo still appeals to children than the others which means they will want it. Its just gotta be marketed correctly.


 

Neither Sony or Microsoft have done that and their next gen controller designs are out. I mean Sony has a touchpad (mind you not screen) on their controller and that's about the closest thing. Even then devs can probably entirely ignore it (think like motion controls on the Sixaxis). A big gaping screen, mind you, cannot be ignored. SmartGlass is honestly kinda a piece of shit (hate saying that but it looked so promising during its presentation and now it's like completely useless).

I think the big issue with Nintendo is convincing people they even need a new console. The Wii kinda had a very abrupt diminishing return. It had its big hits and what not but eventually it kinda became a fad and once that passed the sales dropped a lot. I see a ton of families now who own Wiis and they're basically either useless or they use it for like Netflix or an equivalent service. I'm not sure at this moment what they can do to revive that trend.

Like the Wii itself is an oddity, it's hard to use it to prove any future trends for Nintendo because all their other consoles say otherwise. You can't say that Mario Kart will save a Nintendo system because there was a Mario Kart on the N64 and Gamecube and they still both did kinda crap in comparison to the competition but it sold like 20 million+ on the Wii. Same with Marios and Zeldas and Metroids and Super Smash Bros. The games sell well but they, historically, haven't launched the system to Wii levels in the past and it's hard to say they'll do it in the future.

In general it's the entirety of games that make or break a console, the Xbox 360 and the PS3 both did well not because of first parties entirely but because of all the games they got. Third parties and first.

I guess my point (which at this point is not really related to the post I quoted) is that you can't say "Nintendo will do this well in the future because of the past" because their past has been highly inconsistent.


----------



## mrtofu (May 25, 2013)

deleted


----------



## ForteGospel (May 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A) People say the system sucks because it has no goddamn games and it has some poor design choices. I think honestly the Wii U Pad really hurts the system. Sure, it has the opportunity to present some interesting ideas but in the end it's a hurdle for third party developers to be forced into doing more than a simple port to the system.* Instead they now have to go make all these stupid Gamepad features.* Also the assurance of "Look there'll be great games soon!" when they all end up being Nintendo games doesn't cut it. I realized that buying a Nintendo system for Nintendo games was a bad idea. I did it for the Wii and that ended up almost being completely useless after I got a Xbox 360 (and now a PS3). It ends up becoming a Smash Bros. machine.
> 
> B) If you say "All Sony/MS consoles do is play CoD/Halo/FPS games" you should probably stop talking because your knowledge of video games is about equal to that of an Amish toddler.


EA: "omg so hard to think of new ideas for the gamepad, if only I could just put a mini map of the field..."


----------



## RedCoreZero (May 26, 2013)

I can't see the point of buying a VCR again.
I think that all I need is a PS4; the Wii U is obviously left way behind in specs and this time around the Xbox won't be so 'good' as it was before. The graphics for it is really impressive, but honestly, better and better graphics is something we don't need. How about they focus on the software instead? Better and exclusive games will drive me to the console. Wii U is getting the software treatment, no doubt having a exclusive Sonic game will get the sales higher. I don't see the point of even getting multiple consoles if you're just going to play games available on other platforms *cough*callofduty*cough*.

That's why, I bought a Wii U, for the software mostly, Xenoblade, Smash Bros, Mario, and shit. We don't need another TV box, we got Netflix, YouTube, Facebook, and mediaplayers on like, every device. I'm pretty sure lots of people have an Apple TV already. Why get another box of waste when you have all the software already in your hands, and even better hardware too? At least they announced PS4 games, going to get Destiny.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> EA: "omg so hard to think of new ideas for the gamepad, if only I could just put a mini map of the field..."


 

It's not a matter of coming up with ideas, it's a matter of paying people to even just do minimaps and all that shit when every other console just requires the engine to be moved since all the controls are the same.

Plus it's so fucking annoying when you're forced to use a "feature". Like the shoehorned motion controls on almost every goddamn Wii game made most ports just the absolute worse. I don't want to take a break from my game to do a stupid minigame sequence on my touchscreen.

The issue is that people shouldn't have to be forced into developing useless, "new" features for the Wii U because Nintendo made a bad choice with make a giant touchscreen controller. People criticize Microsoft and Sony's motion control peripherals for example but at least they're segregated. I'm not forced to use them in most of my games, hell a lot of Move titles (like inFamous 2, Killzone, etc) work just as well with a controller.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 26, 2013)

AFAIK and I'll be glad if somebody corrects me on this, the gamepad feature is ONE click during the development process. Its basically instead of "output this feature to TV" you do "output this feature on gamepad" so there is zero additional cost involved. As said, you don't have to use it, off TV play is a built in feature you don't have to code for anyways and if all else fails you display a logo and a hud or whatever on the display.

It's always the same with real innovation, there are people who hate it and in a few years its standard. I remember my parents tell me how ridiculous HDTVs are that the picture is ugly and smears and whatnot. I remember my parents telling me that my grandparents made fun of color TV since nobody wants to see those actors in color, it takes away the magic of it.

And I remember reading a book about the history of film where everybody was like: who needs sound in movies? actors should act, not talk.
Or in gaming, when I heard people complain about 3D gaming on the PS1 and N64 and how it ruins gaming. I remember people complaining about voice acting, takes away from the immersion of creating a voice for the character in your head.

and then there was the DS. who needs a touchscreen anyway?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 26, 2013)

Hah wow. I guess Microsoft's news didn't have the effect they expected.



Guild McCommunist said:


> It's not a matter of coming up with ideas, it's a matter of paying people to even just do minimaps and all that shit when every other console just requires the engine to be moved since all the controls are the same.
> 
> Plus it's so fucking annoying when you're forced to use a "feature". Like the shoehorned motion controls on almost every goddamn Wii game made most ports just the absolute worse. I don't want to take a break from my game to do a stupid minigame sequence on my touchscreen.
> 
> The issue is that people shouldn't have to be forced into developing useless, "new" features for the Wii U because Nintendo made a bad choice with make a giant touchscreen controller. People criticize Microsoft and Sony's motion control peripherals for example but at least they're segregated. I'm not forced to use them in most of my games, hell a lot of Move titles (like inFamous 2, Killzone, etc) work just as well with a controller.


They aren't. They can simply use it as an alternate screen for playing like many games do already. That in itself is a pretty nice addition, as it lets you play anywhere in your house. And all the controls are otherwise the same.


----------



## lokomelo (May 26, 2013)

Face it kids, in sales Wii U still behind of many unsuccessful video games like PS Vita, Genesis, Game Gear, Saturn, Dreamcast, etc. When Wii U reach 20M sales, then you post celebrations.

(I put PS Vita on list because many guys here talking that Wii U is strong, talk that Vita is shit.)

By the way, on may Vita sold around 112k and WiiU around 81k, so don't tell shit like "Vita had a head start that's why is ahead of Wii U"


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (May 26, 2013)

PS and XB fanboys are gonna hate on Nintendo no matter what... There's no point in arguing with close minded simpletons. That said, Nintendo are and always have been innovators in creating new ways to experience gaming... Playstation Move, need I say more?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 26, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't say that the Gamepad has had _any_ impact on whether a pub decides to bring their game over. There's no obligation to even to use the Gamepad for anything (The Cave doesn't do shit with the screen).

Implementing some Gamepad specific features hardly requires any extra work, anyways. Moving a mini-map and inventory to the touch-screen and allowing Off-TV play in a game requires a few extra lines of code at best. It's certainly no hurdle to bringing over a game and you don't need to hire any extra people to work on that.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 26, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> Face it kids, in sales Wii U still behind of many unsuccessful video games like PS Vita, Genesis, Game Gear, Saturn, Dreamcast, etc. When Wii U reach 20M sales, then you post celebrations.
> 
> (I put PS Vita on list because many guys here talking that Wii U is strong, talk that Vita is shit.)


I thought the genesis did fairly well, I mean it sold close to 29 million systems in its total life span, yes it got smoked by the snes but I thought it still sold well considering.


----------



## Smuff (May 26, 2013)

Burning Rangers sequel with the tablet used as a scanner for finding survivors/assessing the area = +1 Wii U sale.
Otherwise, it can fuck right off into the swamp with the X1. And the day I buy a Sony console will be the day God & Satan decide to cash out.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I thought the genesis did fairly well, I mean it sold close to 29 million systems in its total life span, yes it got smoked by the snes but I thought it still sold well considering.


 
The SEGA Genesis went head to head with the SNES throughout most of its generation, partially due to the head start it had. It provided a huge improvement over the NES and was a good investment at the time - once it had an install base, things carried on rolling on their own. It sold anywhere between 37 million units to up to even 41.9 million in its life span and unlike the SNES, it _continues_ to sell to this day _(Sega Genesis 3, Sega FireCore, Ultimate Genesis Collections etc. - some of the Genesis-based systems we have today bear the original SEGA license) _but those sales are no longer counted into the grand total _(since some of those systems emulate the original hardware)_. It wasn't _"smoked"_ by the SNES - I'd say it was a fair fight and the Genesis definitely stood the test of time.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (May 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The SEGA Genesis went head to head with the SNES due to the head start it had - it provided a huge improvement over the NES and was a good investment. It sold anywhere between 37 million units to up to even 41.9 million in its life span and unlike the SNES, it _continues_ to sell to this day _(Sega Genesis 3, Sega FireCore, Ultimate Genesis Collections etc. - some of the Genesis-based systems we have today bear the original SEGA license) _but those sales are no longer counted into the grand total _(since some of those systems emulate the original hardware)_. It wasn't _"smoked"_ by the SNES - I'd say it was a fair fight and the Genesis definitely stood the test of time.


I've seen the 37+ estimate, but I also commonly see the 29 mil estimate. either way I wouldn't call it unsuccessful. that was my point.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2013)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I've seen the 37+ estimate, but I also commonly see the 29 mil estimate. either way I wouldn't call it unsuccessful. that was my point.


 
...I was agreeing with you and adding some more information.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 26, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's not a matter of coming up with ideas, *it's a matter of paying people to even just do minimaps and all that shit* when every other console just requires the engine to be moved since all the controls are the same.
> 
> Plus it's so fucking annoying when you're forced to use a "feature". Like the shoehorned motion controls on almost every goddamn Wii game made most ports just the absolute worse. I don't want to take a break from my game to do a stupid minigame sequence on my touchscreen.
> 
> The issue is that people shouldn't have to be forced into developing useless, "new" features for the Wii U because Nintendo made a bad choice with make a giant touchscreen controller. People criticize Microsoft and Sony's motion control peripherals for example but at least they're segregated. I'm not forced to use them in most of my games, hell a lot of Move titles (like inFamous 2, Killzone, etc) work just as well with a controller.


yes because none of the sports game have a mini map already made right? because its so hard to code it so it would just copy part of the screen into the game pad?

fuck it, they don't even have to use any feature, they can even just put a jpg with the EA symbol in it for all I care, no one forces them to use it, *they want to*.

its like saying that every developer was forced to use the touch screen in the DS, when clearly that's a lie, there are even games where the second screen just has a static image and all the touch screen does is continue the text boxes...


----------



## Eerpow (May 26, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> Face it kids, in sales Wii U still behind of many unsuccessful video games like PS Vita, Genesis, Game Gear, Saturn, Dreamcast, etc. When Wii U reach 20M sales, then you post celebrations.
> 
> (I put PS Vita on list because many guys here talking that Wii U is strong, talk that Vita is shit.)
> 
> By the way, on may Vita sold around 112k and WiiU around 81k, so don't tell shit like "Vita had a head start that's why is ahead of Wii U"


Unlike those systems the Wii U haven't had exclusive games beyond the three or so titles it had at launch, Nintendo are purposely delaying their games and announcements. As stated in interviews they don't want to push the console in terms of advertisement and other costs until their own games are done, they know exclusives are crucial to get a new system off the ground. It's obvious they released it early because of holiday sales, usable devkits were only available 6 months prior to that and things like firmwares fixing major issues with the OS were just released.
We can't call it dead until we've seen them at least try to market it with some games. I'm actually surprised it has managed to sell this much on what seems to be brand recognition alone, I mean as much as I like many of Nintendo's games the Wii U still has a to show a lot more before I could even consider buying one.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2013)

EzekielRage said:


> AFAIK and I'll be glad if somebody corrects me on this, the gamepad feature is ONE click during the development process. Its basically instead of "output this feature to TV" you do "output this feature on gamepad" so there is zero additional cost involved. As said, you don't have to use it, off TV play is a built in feature you don't have to code for anyways and if all else fails you display a logo and a hud or whatever on the display.
> 
> It's always the same with real innovation, there are people who hate it and in a few years its standard. I remember my parents tell me how ridiculous HDTVs are that the picture is ugly and smears and whatnot. I remember my parents telling me that my grandparents made fun of color TV since nobody wants to see those actors in color, it takes away the magic of it.
> 
> ...



Game companies can and do spend time to doing screen scale testing/screen testing ( http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-vs-hdmi ), controller lag testing and more. Though we do also have things like http://www.1up.com/news/capcom-responds-dead-rising-sdtv it is not all of them. It might be one click to add it but I would place serious money against it being "one click and ship it".

3d -- how many PS1 and N64 titles have truly stood the test of time*? Given 2d was doing amazingly at this point I will then have to compare it to things there. Beyond that 3d cameras are still things I have to control and early 3d cameras were often game breakingly bad. Given size limits of early games reducing things to catchphrase and the rather suspect nature of game voice actor hiring it (there are some great talks on youtube, http://gbatemp.net/threads/densetsus-translation-toolbox.311523/#post-3982042 being one of them I believe).

*and of those how much is the gameplay the thing that carried it through, that it was not necessarily 3d or used a nice art style and how many would do so much better for a respin on modern consoles (Perfect Dark N64 vs the XBLA version being a prime example).

"HDTV" To be fair the first attempts were pretty bad, compared to PAL a 720p (or worse 720i) signal is basically no different (and thus worthy of mistrust by those that have been sold "new" tech before). Also though the original xbox was probably the first console to fumble with it one need only look at the last few years and all the upscaling, lower frame rates (though I still contend 30fps is quite fine for most things), workarounds and whatever else was done to keep the current consoles chugging along. I am not sure if time will tell here as it did for the early 3d but I would not be surprised if history repeats itself.

DS touchscreen. Given the shear amount of gimmicks and forced touchscreen sections (the first castlevania for the DS....) it saw created during the first year or three it is not so unbelievable to the casual observer. I love it for menus and name entry and notice an absence of it on consoles, however most of its true benefits seem to have been in creating a different class of games (though there is no argument some amazing stuff happened there) or at best emulating a trackball/rotary dial to bring back some nice arcade stuff.



Eerpow said:


> Unlike those systems the Wii U haven't had exclusive games beyond the three or so titles it had at launch, Nintendo are purposely delaying their games and announcements. As stated in interviews they don't want to push the console in terms of advertisement and other costs until their own games are done, they know exclusives are crucial to get a new system off the ground. It's obvious they released it early because of holiday sales, usable devkits were only available 6 months prior to that and things like firmwares fixing major issues with the OS were just released.
> We can't call it dead until we've seen them at least try to market it with some games. I'm actually surprised it has managed to sell this much on what seems to be brand recognition alone, I mean as much as I like many of Nintendo's games the Wii U still has a to show a lot more before I could even consider buying one.



I can not decide upon a single response so I will go with both.

So they blew their load early and wow that is some world class apologist talk (not on your part mind you)/back-pedalling. History may note things differently (the DS' first year was pretty bad, the 3ds is still not doing that well and for my money is doing worse than the DS) but we are not looking back and presently living through it I see no issue with being merciless.


----------



## raulpica (May 26, 2013)

Title fixed.

I hope you're happy now, Foxi4... you and your Sony agenda!  ...Just kidding, obviously


----------



## ForteGospel (May 26, 2013)

if we are going to be ass picking about the amazon rank, it should be noted that its not sales overall but only the black premium package


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Title fixed.
> 
> I hope you're happy now, Foxi4... you and your Sony agenda!  ...Just kidding, obviously


 
It was ambiguous. Amazon UK Sales =/= Worldwide Sales. Besides, it's a ranking, not _actual_ sales - I'd wager it wouldn't be the first time Amazon bumps stuff to the top of the list to empty their warehouses of dust-covered junk.

...Just kidding, obviously.


----------



## Eerpow (May 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I can not decide upon a single response so I will go with both.
> 
> So they blew their load early and wow that is some world class apologist talk (not on your part mind you)/back-pedalling. History may note things differently (the DS' first year was pretty bad, the 3ds is still not doing that well and for my money is doing worse than the DS) but we are not looking back and presently living through it I see no issue with being merciless.


Given the sheer size of the company they know they were capable of pulling something like this off, it's a risk that I don't think panned out exactly as they wanted it to. Once again they were counting on 3rd parties to make the initial move just like with the 3DS, that kind of support just won't come for Nintendo until they've established a market for the system. Rayman Legends got delayed, a few other games got cancelled and EA stopped all Wii U development for the time being. Because of the turn of events and delays of Nintendo's own software Iwata has straight out said that he's sorry for the lack of games on the system.
Saying that the company has tried and failed is pretty unfair when they only have 3-4 games for it, the system isn't on right track by any means but saying that it will fail with that degree of certainty seems somewhat biased to me.


----------



## Coto (May 26, 2013)

If I were to choose between a wii U and a xbox one I'd just play tetris.


----------



## Joe88 (May 26, 2013)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> PS and XB fanboys are gonna hate on Nintendo no matter what... There's no point in arguing with close minded simpletons. That said, Nintendo are and always have been innovators in creating new ways to experience gaming... Playstation Move, need I say more?


the same could be said for nintendo fanboys 

and that's cute about the move, perhaps you should watch this video from *2004*



sony was doing this years before the wii was even announced


----------



## Katsumi San (May 26, 2013)

Just wait until this is release... WiiU sales will be high.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2013)

Katsumi San said:


> Just wait until this is release... WiiU sales will be high.


 
Xenoblade Yawnicles was terrible, although to be fair, it was one of the best-selling titles for the Wii... mostly because the Wii offered very little games of this kind.


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2013)

Katsumi San said:


> Just wait until this is release... WiiU sales will be high.


 

Because a niche JRPG title is totally what it takes to turn a console's sales around, right?

The game may do well for its genre, but if you're thinking it'll make a serious dent, you are expecting too much. Putting all of your hopes into one or two titles is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## weavile001 (May 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because a niche JRPG title is totally what it takes to turn a console's sales around, right?


 
maybe in Japan......


----------



## emigre (May 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> maybe in Japan......


 

But Japan doesn't buy home consoles.


----------



## Wombo Combo (May 26, 2013)

So what is this .gif actually from?


----------



## Gahars (May 26, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> maybe in Japan......


 

If it we were talking about the next Dragon Quest or Final Fantasy, sure, I could see that.

But really, does Xenoblade Chronicles have the pull to convince a significant enough amount of people to jump onboard? I doubt it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2013)

Coto said:


> If I were to choose between a wii U and a xbox one I'd just play tetris.



You can not leave us hanging like that -- what version of tetris?


----------



## raulpica (May 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It was ambiguous. Amazon UK Sales =/= Worldwide Sales. Besides, it's a ranking, not _actual_ sales - I'd wager it wouldn't be the first time Amazon bumps stuff to the top of the list to empty their warehouses of dust-covered junk.
> 
> ...Just kidding, obviously.


I just noticed I kept "sales" in the title. I thought I removed it. Anyway, fixed. I guess it's fine now


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I just noticed I kept "sales" in the title. I thought I removed it. Anyway, fixed. I guess it's fine now


 
Well done, young padawan... Your journey to the Dark Fun Better Mature Gamer Sony Side has begun...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 26, 2013)

I thought Xenoblade did kinda crap in Japan too, especially for a JRPG.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> If it we were talking about the next Dragon Quest or Final Fantasy, sure, I could see that.
> 
> But really, does Xenoblade Chronicles have the pull to convince a significant enough amount of people to jump onboard? I doubt it.


It isn't Xenoblade 2. Nevertheless, I doubt it'll be much of a system-seller for the Wii U.


----------



## Coto (May 26, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> You can not leave us hanging like that -- what version of tetris?


this one: tetris 9999-in-1 






no online, almost 16 years they came out, yet awesome. today's next gen consoles suck (except maybe ps4 which will have neat features..)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2013)

Coto said:


> this one: tetris 9999-in-1
> 
> no online, almost 16 years they came out, yet awesome. today's next gen consoles suck (except maybe ps4 which will have neat features..)



Surprisingly a passable version of tetris. Trouble was I usually ended up playing the car game on them, I seem to recall something a bit like spy hunter on them as well which took care of the rest of the time.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 27, 2013)

Glad somebody picked my post apart. That means you put effort into it 
My original point still stands valid though, change happens and some people dislike that.
I for one like change. Not all change is good but only time will tell^^


----------



## ggyo (May 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Xenoblade Yawnicles was terrible, although to be fair, it was one of the best-selling titles for the Wii... mostly because the Wii offered very little games of this kind.


Us anti-Xenobladers are few and far between... there was very little good about it.

The graphics were bad (even for a Wii game), the characters were cliche, the story was bland, the voice acting was hyperbolic, the battles were LAZY AS F***! It's like an MMORPG battle system, minus all the good things.

The game could have really saved itself if they reversed the order of the story, and instead of introducing it with the information of two "living planets", it should've been revealed as a twist near the end, and would explain natural disasters, cataclysms, wars, etc.

Every notably good story in existence has followed one of the two paradigms; a broad view inverting to explain depth and intricacy, or an acute view expanding to view the grand picture (the ladder has more great stories). Xenoblade Chronicles neither went into depth or expanded beyond what it initially introduced.

JRPG makers aren't generally storytellers. That's why so many JRPG stories are terrible... but some are astoundingly good. Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles and Tactics/Tactics Advance/TA 2 have my favorite stories out of all JRPGs. I'll save the details, but they all expand into a broader view.

But I've went off on a tangent. Xenoblade Chronicles was a hit, but no blockbuster. It wouldn't save the WiiU. Only Mario can save the WiiU.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Us anti-Xenobladers are few and far between... there was very little good about it.
> 
> The graphics were bad (even for a Wii game), the characters were cliche, the story was bland, the voice acting was hyperbolic, the battles were LAZY AS F***! It's like an MMORPG battle system, minus all the good things.
> 
> ...


 

The Last Story was better.


----------



## weavile001 (May 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The Last Story was better.


 
Rhythm Heaven Fever was better.


----------



## KingVamp (May 27, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> and that's cute about the move, perhaps you should watch this video from 2004*vidsony was doing this years before the wii was even announced



"We started developing Wii right after Nintendo launched the GameCube."-Iwata



Besides that, they launch the Move some time after the Wii.


----------



## ggyo (May 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The Last Story was better.


Maybe...

But from the initial half-an-hour that I played it, I would say it's worse. Auto-attack wtfuck? All the characters walked/ran/moved like Clay Aiken. The graphics were superb for a Wii game. The voice acting is notoriously terrible. And besides the whole band of metrosexual mercenaries, I'm not familiar with the story.

Otherwise, try and listen to this whole thing without cringing.


It's no masterpiece, and generally recieved as worse than Xenoblades, an already bad game.

Edit; also, check this out.


How much filler dialogue can they fit into one game? This is only the first 10 minutes, and literally every line spoken is filler... some that is even plot-countering.

0:18
"Wait, you scaly bastards!"
MAD filler. One; why would they wait? Two; why do they run from them just so they can attack them later? Three; why would they lead them to right BEFORE the trap, and THEN attack them instead of running past the trap and then springing it on them? Bad intro.

0:25
"Dagran, move it! Over here!"
Yeah, where else would you be? There's one tunnel passage, dumb hoe.

3:35
"You think Dagran and Syrenne are ahead?"
Again, one passage...

4:45
"Zael, it's the reptids horn. Dagran and Syrenne have messed up."
"Yurrick, let's go. No one's dying while I'm here!"
"Wait...! I'm pretty sure those two can look after themselves."
THEN WHY THE FUCK DID THEY JUST CALL FOR HELP? Also, why are they even calling for help when they're mowing down every enemy effortlessly?

Okay, I was gonna go through the whole 10 minutes, but it's ridiculously bad. Not a single thing said contributes well to character development or makes any sense to their situation... and if they're just esteemed mercenaries who get hired by some aristocratic types, why are they such feeble little bitches?

This game defines every JRPG cliche imaginable.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Maybe...
> 
> But from the initial half-an-hour that I played it, I would say it's worse. Auto-attack wtfuck? All the characters walked/ran/moved like Clay Aiken. The graphics were superb for a Wii game. The voice acting is notoriously terrible. And besides the whole band of metrosexual mercenaries, I'm not familiar with the story.
> 
> ...





The voice acting was terrible? You should be glad you never heard Star Ocean 4's acting. You can switch off auto attack BTW. You can at least give props to Nobuo Uematsu, he did the entire soundtrack


----------



## ggyo (May 27, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The voice acting was terrible? You should be glad you never heard Star Ocean 4's acting. You can switch off auto attack BTW. You can at least give props to Nobuo Uematsu, he did the entire soundtrack



Yeah, the music is FITTING...

But I've always hated on Nobuo Uematsu a little... not because I don't think he's talented. I hate on him a little because he (unintentionally) steals the limelight of all the other composers over at Square-Enix, which are more talented, inspiring, spontaneous, and virtuosic.

Compare the generic Nobuo symphonies to others. Hitoshi Sakimoto did the music for all the Tactics games, and Nobuo did the main theme... and got all the credit. He had nothing to do with the Crystal Chronicles series, yet still gets cited by press and fans over Yumi Tanioka.

And a good majority of Nobuo Uematsu's songs are confined to on-beat note progressions with each note comprised of the same 1/4th or 1/8th (repetitious) bar length, and he rarely alleviates from his choice of orchestra instruments. Very generic.

But Yumi and Hitoshi don't have a single song that remotely sound similar to another...

From Celtic tribal...


To neoclassical acoustic...


From folk pop...


To avant-garde jazz/blues fusion...


From Rennaissance compositional...


To things I can't even explain...


And my personal favorite. This Arabian-esque jazzy tune which constantly switches rhythm from 7/8 to 9/8 to 7/8 to 11/8. Nobuo's never been so creative in his entire life.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> Yeah, the music is FITTING...
> 
> But I've always hated on Nobuo Uematsu a little... not because I don't think he's talented. I hate on him a little because he (unintentionally) steals the limelight of all the other composers over at Square-Enix, which are more talented, inspiring, spontaneous, and virtuosic.
> 
> ...


 
And how could we forget the legendary Yasunori Mitsuda and Junya Nakano, who used the Snes SPC700/S-SMP to the fullest? Gun Hazard had an amazing soundtrack for 1996.


----------



## Dork (May 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> It wouldn't save the WiiU. Only Mario can save the WiiU.


 
Why do people think a single game will save any console? It takes multiple games to appeal to all players to "save" a console.


----------



## ggyo (May 27, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> Why do people think a single game will save any console? It takes multiple games to appeal to all players to "save" a console.


"Mario" is not "a single game". It's Super Smash Bros., MarioKart, Super Mario 3D(Sunshine/Galaxy), Super Mario Bros., etc., a.k.a. 80%+ of the top selling Nintendo games.

MarioKart Wii - 34 million
New Super Mario Bros Wii - 27 million
SSBBrawl - 10 million
Super Mario Galaxy - 10 million
Mario Party - 7 million
Mario/Sonic at the Olympic Games - 7 million
Super Mario Galaxy 2 - 6 million

... ...

Zelda Twilight Princess - 5 million
Zelda Skyward Sword - 3 million

NOTHING is more important than Mario on a Nintendo console.


----------



## Dork (May 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> "Mario" is not "a single game".


 
You made it sound like one.



ggyo said:


> Super Smash Bros


 
Not a Mario game.


----------



## Joe88 (May 27, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> "We started developing Wii right after Nintendo launched the GameCube."-Iwata
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, they launch the Move some time after the Wii.


and this means what?
the public did not know, only a select amount of people knew about it, and they didnt leak anything afaik

but the point was the typical weak nintendo defense line that sony copies nintendo, that video is exactly what the move is today (add some physical buttons in anyway)


----------



## ggyo (May 27, 2013)

Dark S. said:


> You made it sound like one.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Mario game.


No, I didn't. You equivocated my statement wrong out of assumption.
It's another game that consumers identify has "Mario in it", hence why he's always the most prominently visible character on the cover.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2013)

Just a side note trying to find the "best Wii RPG" is like sifting through my feces of the last week and trying to find which one looks to be the most edible. And no, I don't shit pancakes like an IHOP.

BUT I DIGRESS.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 27, 2013)

ggyo said:


> No, I didn't. You equivocated my statement wrong out of assumption.
> It's another game that consumers identify has "Mario in it", hence why he's always the most prominently visible character on the cover.


 
Maybe we should just agree that Mario is one of the most overused mascots of all time and leave it at that?

I remember jokingly stating that _"He's been a carpenter, a plumber, a painter, a musician, a street cleaner, a kart racer, a professional brawler - what we really need now is for Mario to become an astronaut!"_ and then Mario Galaxy happened.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 27, 2013)

Mario is basically the Wolverine of Nintendo. They'll slap him on literally anything.


----------



## Walker D (May 27, 2013)

Well, to contribute to the Xbox One down trend, seems like it'll be also Region Locked (sause)

...I actually don't even know if the 360 was region free (since I don't own one) but whatever


----------



## Eerpow (May 27, 2013)

Walker D said:


> Well, to contribute to the Xbox One down trend, seems like it'll be also Region Locked (sause)
> 
> ...I actually don't even know if the 360 was region free (since I don't own one) but whatever


Who cares about region locking? EU/US will have the same releases and it's not like Xbox One will have exclusive games in Japan seeing how incredibly unpopular Xbox is over there.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 27, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Who cares about region locking? EU/US will have the same releases and it's not like Xbox One will have exclusive games in Japan seeing how incredibly unpopular Xbox is over there.


developers may chose not to ship to EU, or they might not have a division on EU...


----------



## emigre (May 27, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> developers may chose not to ship to EU, or they might not have a division on EU...


 

AKA Atlus.


----------



## EzekielRage (May 27, 2013)

I prefered Xenobades over Last Story but I am not a JRPG enthusiast so my gripes with the game were minor. That being said, it was far from a perfect game

Furthermore, the Wii remote began its life in 2001 when Miyamoto wanted to do a motion control controler for Wind Waker. It was supposed to be a GameCube addon. I wouldn't go as far as saying Sony steals every Nintendo Idea because that simply is not true. The truth of the matter is that all videogame companies inspire each other. It just happens that Nintendo is most of the time the one that starts a trend. And sometimes the last to hop onto a trend like HD and online, something they really screwed up with, where Sony and MS were the innovators.

A free market is a good thing and trust me when I say this, WE NEED ALL THREE CONSOLE MANUFACTURERS because if there is one thing I learned from the past it's the fact that the less versatility we have, the more monopoly a single manufacturer gets, the worse gaming becomes.

The Xbone is a serious sign of what's wrong with gaming in general but it is nothing new. If you were around for the old days and knew about nintendos own policies regarding games you know what I mean. Those were hardly the good old days back then. And like back then, gamers nowadays just fight about what console is the best, a riddiculous argument since taste is different and technical specs dont matter - never in the history of gaming has the strongest console won - instead of uniting in the common stand that we as customers should not be fucked over.

Companies like EA are the ones that strike deals with MS and Sony to bring that DRM shit to their system. MS couldn't care less about used games or piracy since they produce the console you need to play those games on. But the big publishers care and they threaten the manufacturers to stop developing games for their system if they dont do their bidding. Nintendor efused and EA jumped ship, only to be reprimanded by Disney that they in fact HAVE to develop for Nintendo systems as part of their Multiplatform Star Wars deal. So EA ran to MS to do their DRM shit and threatened them to quit developing games for them. Nintendo didn't care since they know nobody buys EA sports games on their system anyway but MS can't afford that. They know that EA sports games are system sellers for their system, MS NEEDS EA. So they did their bidding.

Gamers unite though. Hashtags like #PS4noDRM pop up all over the place and if sony is smart, they do just that. Sony should tell EA to suck it and piss off. EA can't make the profits they want if they dont develop for Nintendo AND Sony. MS alone can't carry that load, not with that many gamers jumping ship.

And if gamers are smart they carry on with this. They show publishers and manufacturers what they care about. If Nintendo starts focusing on games for the Wii U and Sony does not add DRM and allows for used games, those two companies WILL thrive while MS will fall and break. And it is our job to make sure that the anti consumer based tactics of EA and consorts stop. Because only we can do that by NOT buying their shit. I know that the majority of regular EA sports customers doesnt care, but we should.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (May 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mario is basically the Wolverine of Nintendo. They'll slap him on literally anything.


 

Mickey Mouse, or Sonic the Hedgehog, Master Chief, successful companies tend to have some sort of mascot... Sony used to use Crash Bandicoot and that was pretty awesome. Now what do they use? 

Brand recognition is pretty important as a marketing tool, the more stuff you can jam your mascot on the more people will see your mascot and buy your products. Nintendo isn't stupid they have been doing this gig for a long time.  

Maybe Sony needs to have a mascot again, it couldn't hurt them any at this point in time...


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mario is basically the Wolverine of Nintendo. They'll slap him on literally anything.


Short, stout, hairy, violent...  I see the resemblance.


----------



## kisamesama (May 27, 2013)

Some1CP said:


> Wow...
> 
> I mean
> 
> ...


 
HAHAHAHA that gif made my day!


----------



## Joe88 (May 28, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Sony used to use Crash Bandicoot and that was pretty awesome. Now what do they use?
> Maybe Sony needs to have a mascot again, it couldn't hurt them any at this point in time...


sackboy, ratchet & clank, kratos, nathan drake, sly cooper, and formally jax and daxter (since there hasn't been a new game in a long time)


----------



## ggyo (May 28, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Who cares about region locking? EU/US will have the same releases and it's not like Xbox One will have exclusive games in Japan seeing how incredibly unpopular Xbox is over there.


 It did get Monster Hunter... oddly enough, and it more than likely wasn't a product of a deal between Capcom and Microsoft, just Capcom being weird as usual.


----------



## EthanObi (May 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Maybe we should just agree that Mario is one of the most overused mascots of all time and leave it at that?
> 
> I remember jokingly stating that _"He's been a carpenter, a plumber, a painter, a musician, a street cleaner, a kart racer, a professional brawler - what we really need now is for Mario to become an astronaut!"_ and then Mario Galaxy happened.


 
You forgot He was also A Doctor, Tennis player, Baseball Player, Basketball Player, Golf Player, and Olympian.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 28, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> You forgot He was also A Doctor, Tennis player, Baseball Player, Basketball Player, Golf Player, and Olympian.


 
Soccer Player, teacher, shroom addict


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 28, 2013)

did ps4 pre orders jump too?


----------



## Eerpow (May 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Maybe we should just agree that Mario is one of the most overused mascots of all time and leave it at that?
> 
> I remember jokingly stating that _"He's been a carpenter, a plumber, a painter, a musician, a street cleaner, a kart racer, a professional brawler - what we really need now is for *Mario to become an astronaut!*"_ and then Mario Galaxy happened.


He has been to space since the 90's, I mean he has probably been a gynecologist at some point too.




According to Miyamoto he likes to think of Mario as an actor who becomes part of different plays, that's why he has been all that and that's why he and Bowser gets somewhat well along in games like Mario Kart.
Other things pointing this out are for example the curtain in the opening of Mario 3 or the title and intro to Mario _All Stars_.


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I remember jokingly stating that _"He's been a carpenter, a plumber, a painter, a musician, a street cleaner, a kart racer, a professional brawler - what we really need now is for Mario to become an astronaut!"_ and then Mario Galaxy happened.


There is nothing stopping you from achieving the same. Quit your whining.  

(Except the astronaut part. That bit is still impossible.)


----------



## Foxi4 (May 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> There is nothing stopping you from achieving the same. Quit your whining.
> 
> (Except the astronaut part. That bit is still impossible.)


I don't think it'd be rocket science...


----------



## xist (May 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> There is nothing stopping you from achieving the same. Quit your whining.
> 
> (Except the astronaut part. That bit is still impossible.)



That image has really made me maudlin....


----------



## mrtofu (May 30, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Nah3DS (May 30, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> sackboy, ratchet & clank, kratos, nathan drake, sly cooper, and formally jax and daxter (since there hasn't been a new game in a long time)


No one worthy enough...
Guild McCommunist would be a better mascot than any of those


----------

